# lemon and brocolli???



## bughut (Aug 18, 2007)

My fabulous sons cooked dinner for mothers day and tidied the kitchen afterwards....I know ...I'm truly blessed.
Anyway, the lemon and tarragon sauce meant for the chicken was pretty OTT and really didnt work...Way too much lemon but it was fantastic with the brocolli.
I would never have paired them. I asked for more sauce and the chef was delighted.
I'm now curious to know if any of you have had any oddly matched pairings
You never know whats going to work


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Balsamic Vinegar and Honey go very well together in a simple reduction...killer with pork and beef

I'm a few generations removed from the Highlanders myself.

Cat Man


----------



## mr.miagi (Feb 21, 2008)

tomato compote flavuored with orange zest.


----------



## pethrift (Mar 13, 2008)

Probably one of the odder ones I have worked with was Apple Sauce and Soy Sauce in a marinade for flank steak.


----------



## kiwi ginny (Aug 8, 2007)

I love steamed brocolli with fresh lemon juice squeezed over it - less fattening than a sauce - toasted slivered almonds sprinkled over top is great too.


----------



## bazza (Apr 2, 2007)

Not a huge fan of broccoli, lots of veggies go very well with lemon, add some garlic and olive oil and its getting very Italian.


----------

